# Take a look at my new Boer Buck - Be honest but polite



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 18, 2012)

I added this to my Journal, but did not get a lot of feedback.  Just curious what everyone thinks.  Did I make a good purchase?

I had a heck of a time finding a buck to use for breeding.  Several persons had one available, but I was not pleased with the care of their animals and could not imagine leaving my doe there for even a day.  So I searched and found a farm about 1 hour away and picked up RIMFIRE (he is 75% but not registered).  His full brother (twin) is spotted and his mom typically has kids with spots.   Spots or not, I think he is beautiful.  He is still timid and afraid, but after his first week, is starting to warm up.  He is just over 7 months.  

















I opted for a Boer because my nubian is not registered and I am wanting some meat babies.  I plan to sell the offspring as pets or as meet and then going to use the funds to purchase a nice Registered Nubian Buckling, (road trip to Indiana?) this spring to breed Libby and Tilly (my 50% registered Nubians) in the fall.  Today, Nina (my nubian) was showing signs of heat, so I put her in with Rimfire.  He went right to her, she stood still and they are very happy.  I am going to leave her in with him for a few weeks just to be sure and also so he has some company. 






I am going to also breed Daisy my alpine / boer cross, but will be pulling her babies and bottle feeding from Ninas milk as Daisy is positive for CAE.  As of 11/21/2012 - Have decided not to breed Daisy.  She will remain here as a pet.


----------



## Oakroot (Nov 18, 2012)

I was told by a breeder that CAE is not spread by milk only but will spread from goat to goat just by contact because it can spread in the mucus and since they share water and rub on each other it is only a mater of time before one positive doe infects the whole herd.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 18, 2012)

Oakroot said:
			
		

> I was told by a breeder that CAE is not spread by milk only but will spread from goat to goat just by contact because it can spread in the mucus and since they share water and rub on each other it is only a mater of time before one positive doe infects the whole herd.


That I have not heard.  I will need to do some more research.  

However, for this thread, I would like to stick with feedback on the buck.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 18, 2012)

He's a very thick boy.   You should definitely get some 'meaty' babies from that cross.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 18, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> He's a very thick boy.   You should definitely get some 'meaty' babies from that cross.


Did you pick up on the Road Trip to Inidiana for a Nubian Buck.  I am starting now to soften up my wife for a weekend away and if we happen to pick up a nice looking Nubian buck on the way, well so be it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 18, 2012)

He is very thick and he looks to be very nice. His entire head structure, eyes, nose, etc. looks very nice. He has nice thick legs and a good belly on him. I say you did good.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice looker, thick, good chest.  I think you have got yourself a handsome guy.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice thick body, straight clean topline.  Looks to have a nice deep wide chest.  Legs look in good proportion to his chest.  He seems to be a fair size for his age.  I love his color.  His ears hang pretty straight and his horns look to be well place on his head.   

I can't see his backside so I can't speak to his hindquarters.  How was his mom for milk/mothering and teats?  And what was his father like?  Temperament?  Body build?  Color, etcetera?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 20, 2012)

*I'm going to try to say this in the most polite way possible: does the owner know you are breeding him to a CAE positive doe?*


----------



## ksj0225 (Nov 20, 2012)

The poster is the owner... the poster BOUGHT the buck....


As to the original post.  Looks pretty nice for 7 months old!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 21, 2012)

You all wil be happy to know that I have decided to not breed Daisy (CAE Positive Doe).  She will remain here as a pet because that was her intended purpsoe when I purchased her.  I am more  concerned about beign around to pull the babies before they nurse and also getting the support from family members to help with bottle feeding when I am at work.


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 21, 2012)

I think he is gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 21, 2012)

I did see your post about picking up a Nubian buck in Indiana, but didn't want to presume you meant me.  I'm honored, truly.


----------



## Mf628 (Nov 29, 2012)

If you are using him for meat kids, he is perfect! Question: Why not breed the CAE+ doe to him if you are only going to market the kids anyway? I had a CAE+ doe that I bred and raised the kid on prevention - She is now 8 months old and showing signs of CAE. Granted, it was my first time and all it takes is to not heat the milk hot enough one time... I am trying it again this year and then probably selling all my CAE+ does as pets, or to a breeder who knows how to handle them, as they are nice quality does.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 29, 2012)

Mf628 said:
			
		

> If you are using him for meat kids, he is perfect! Question: Why not breed the CAE+ doe to him if you are only going to market the kids anyway? I had a CAE+ doe that I bred and raised the kid on prevention - She is now 8 months old and showing signs of CAE. Granted, it was my first time and all it takes is to not heat the milk hot enough one time... I am trying it again this year and then probably selling all my CAE+ does as pets, or to a breeder who knows how to handle them, as they are nice quality does.


The milk is not my concern because I have another goat (Nina) who produced a lot of milk with her first freshening.  She is bred now.  I could freeze her colostrum and milk to feed to Daisy's baby.  my bigger concern is that I would not be here when Daisy delivers to get the babies before they nurse.  I could use tape so they can not nurse, but what if she delivers and I am at work and it is several hours before I get home and they have not eatten.  I think I am going to play it safe and just keep our Daisy as a pet.


----------

